# Solved: Windows Server 2008 R2 Error 1307



## Pabloflleras (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey guys. I am at a private business and we are having a problem getting our domain to work. We are running a windows 2008 R2 server with Windows 7 Professional clients. We have had a functioning system for a year but a week ago it stopped connecting to the other computers. All the computers can see it and ping the server but not access it or find it when we try to open up network. After some research we found out the the root of our problem was the "Workstation" service was no longer working and was indirectly not allowing our domain to function. When we tried to enable it we got the Error 1307 and have been unable to get past that. How do i fix this? We have had to switch to paper documentation for a week and need to get our server running asap. Any help is appreciated!.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

The Workstation service is part of the File and Print Sharing system. Another part is the Server service which actually provides the shares and 'serves' them to clients. The error could be down to an bad install or uninstall of some software that has corrupted some registry entries. See article below to see if that helps:
http://www.jasonhartman.net/2005/01/problem-starting-server-and.html


----------



## Pabloflleras (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey thanks for the quick reply. I followed the instructions and it did not seem to help my issue. It seems to be an authentication issue that wont allow me to open that service and that stops the "computer browser" service from oping because it is a dependent. Is there any way to add authority to our admin account to open that service?


----------



## Pabloflleras (Feb 5, 2014)

Due to a time schedule that this needs to be fixed by we are making a full system backup onto an external hard drive and then re-installing Windows Server 2008 R2 and all of its server components. do you thing this would work out any of the issues?


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes, that would be the way to go in the short time frame.


----------



## Pabloflleras (Feb 5, 2014)

The installation of the OS did the trick. Its a bit time consuming but worth it if all else fails.


----------



## jocky123 (Mar 4, 2014)

hi guys having problems with my touch screen computer was using keypad on screen instead of wireless one now it,s coming up with windows error recovery asking if I want 2 do a start up repair but cant access screen keypad 2 launch start up &wireless mouse or keypad not working


----------

